# mooninites reign terror on boston!



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2007)

> "The Sullivan Square T station and a section of Interstate 93 North in Charlestown were shut down for about an hour Wednesday morning so police could remove and blow up a suspicious device.
> 
> A source close to the investigation told WBZ it was a "sophisticated electronic device" that somebody placed there for a reason. It was not an explosive device and police say it did not pose any danger to anyone.
> 
> The device, a large circuit board with wires and batteries, was found attached to a beam with magnets about 15-to-20 feet above a busway that runs below an elevated section of the highway.



absolutely hilarious. check out the story here:

http://tinyurl.com/3bttgg

the guys responsible's "press conference" where they refused to discuss anything besides 1970's hair cuts.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx2ytr2Oyv4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx2ytr2Oyv4[/ame]

"Kevin Pereira In The Loop, The ATHF Scare"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=993VVJa2r4E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=993VVJa2r4E[/ame]

god, america is just scared of it's own shadow, isn't it?

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/03/05 16:44


----------



## Mady (Mar 6, 2007)

My friend works at the comic book store they put one up at! he wasnt there at the time but his co-workers got interviewed.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah, this was all over the news weeks ago.


----------



## Cush (Mar 6, 2007)

old news.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 6, 2007)

so sorry if i just found out about it.... sorry for my sarcasm, im drunk as fuck. someone should come [arty with me in nola.


----------

